# Police try to arrest filmer, get an education..



## stsinner (Apr 16, 2009)

Filmed in the UK..  Pretty hilarious:

LiveLeak.com - Cops get owned for trying to arrest man for filming them from his own garden


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 16, 2009)

love seeing the cops get owned whatever the case may be


----------



## radioman (Apr 23, 2009)

I love it.


----------



## JE Kay (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome... :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 23, 2009)

The least they could have done was apologize...

"Sorry to have bothered you sir, have a nice day."  As simple as that.


----------



## Harmony (Apr 25, 2009)

Whoa, lots of hating going on here!

I'll still take a cop over a criminal, _any_ day.


----------



## Photoadder (Apr 25, 2009)

Hehehe i thought that the police in the U.S. is smarter than in Poland but i was wrong heh.


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 25, 2009)

One for the "Photographers" ... very enjoyable to view ... nice ending. I give it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CW Jones (Apr 26, 2009)

AHAHAHAHA that was so funny!!! hahahah some people are just SOOO dumb!


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi all - Please keep it on topic pertaining only to the video, or more posts will have to be moved. This was posted in a lighthearted way.

Thanks!


----------



## stsinner (Apr 27, 2009)

One funny thing in the video is when the male begins to use his phone the female seems to think that she should also dislodge her phone from its mount and fidget with it to look important...

I'm glad you guys liked it..  It's not often you get to see the offense nullified in the field..


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 27, 2009)

stsinner said:


> It's not often you get to see the offense nullified in the field..



I just thought it was a little childish (not sure if that's the best word, but I can't think of anything else) how they left.

Gradually stepping farther and farther away (at first it looks like he's just trying to hear the radio better), then just sneaking off without an explanation.


----------



## stsinner (Apr 27, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I just thought it was a little childish (not sure if that's the best word, but I can't think of anything else) how they left.
> 
> Gradually stepping farther and farther away (at first it looks like he's just trying to hear the radio better), then just sneaking off without an explanation.



Wow-I didn't think of that...  They do look kind of like they're trying to get better reception, but they're really trying to find a way to save face and get out of there without looking totally foolish..  Good call.

I can't believe how thick the photog's accent is...  Just where is that accent from?


"I'll print the laws out for you if you'd like to pop back by sometime...  Unless you can get them at the police station......"  LOL


----------



## Kethaneni (May 3, 2009)

Great video. This usually happens with security guards.
I hope cops in US are better educated.


----------



## Fjpanda (May 9, 2009)

Harmony said:


> I'll still take a cop over a criminal, _any_ day.


 

Whats the difference

JK


----------



## JamieR (May 9, 2009)

The accent is brummy! People living in good ole Birmingham, England. Only 30 minutess drive from me (I'd like to point out i do not have this accent )


----------

